# Panting roll on bed liner??



## BoCoMo (Mar 9, 2012)

I have my aluminum floor in the boat and am wanting to use a roll on bed liner kit, but all the diy kits are black. Id like to paint it a light gray, but not sure the paint will stick. Anybody have any experience w/ painting over bed liners?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 9, 2012)

It will stick, just make sure to roll it on let it cure then go over the bedliner with some 60grit sand paper to rough it up then paint over it. I did mine that way an haven't had any issues.


----------



## BoCoMo (Mar 9, 2012)

What paint did you use? Ive seen the krylosn fusion. Its supposed to be just for plastics, but the colors arent anything im looking for.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 9, 2012)

just standard enamel paint pretty sure any paint would stick to it as long as it's roughed up enough to stick.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I have good faith in rustoleum high performance enamel...

I would stay away from the plastic stuff...don't trust it for endurance.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 9, 2012)

You can order Herculiner in a gray tint, that's what I used on mine. I got it on ebay.


----------



## jigngrub (Mar 10, 2012)

Why do people want to use this stuff on their boats? Do they think it's going to stop their boat from leaking?


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 10, 2012)

No - I did it because I wanted something with traction that looks nice.

The thicker rubberized stuff can help deaden sound, I don't believe the spray on stuff makes a difference that way..
Mine sounds about the same.

It sticks waaaay better than regular paint does, and who knows, the consistency of it may help to keep the areas around the rivets a little more sealed, but I don't think that most people are using it as a 'waterproofing' tool.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 10, 2012)

Actually from experience it does help seal small leaks no matter what any one says, and just as JD said it's for surface protection an i also have it on the bottom of my boat to strengthen the bottom and lower the sound.


----------



## BoCoMo (Mar 10, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> Why do people want to use this stuff on their boats? Do they think it's going to stop their boat from leaking?



I have a raised floor, so not trying to stop leaks. Just waanting a good looking , non slip floor. Ok w/ you?


----------



## jigngrub (Mar 10, 2012)

BoCoMo said:


> jigngrub said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people want to use this stuff on their boats? Do they think it's going to stop their boat from leaking?
> ...




It's your boat, wear it out.

I personally don't find it attractive and if you paint over it you defeat the nonslip qualities. For me there are better options... but that's just me.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 10, 2012)

To each his own..I love mine. Especially for the price of about $20.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 11, 2012)

I love mine too. That's good enough for me, I don't need any else's approval.


----------



## whistler (Mar 11, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> It's your boat, wear it out.
> 
> I personally don't find it attractive and if you paint over it you defeat the nonslip qualities. For me there are better options... but that's just me.



I don't really have anything in this but discussion but was reading along and curious. What in your opinion are the better options?


----------



## MRichardson (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of the factory rigged boats are now going this option as well. Tracker has something called grizzly grip or similar, and I forget what the other aluminum boat manufacturers are calling it. It's all the same rubberized stuff. Quiets the boat WAY down, simpler and easier and lasts longer than carpet.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 12, 2012)

Youd could also go with that nonslip paint Cabela's makes. They have quite a few different colors, and it holds up pretty well.


Hell, I had to take an angle grinder the the gunnels of my 1648 to get the stuff off :roll:


----------



## BoCoMo (Mar 12, 2012)

I picked up a gallon of herculiner today, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 12, 2012)

pic's man pic's lol


----------



## fowlweatherdogs (Mar 15, 2012)

I have been known to paint pretty much most of my buddies duck boats ..... base and camo stencil.

This past summer, one of my friends wanted me to paint his, and he was going to lay down the Herculiner in the floor (but he wanted it painted to match the boat. Through phone conversations with Herculiner ...... they told him to Herculine the surface, then *BEFORE IT DRIES to paint over top of it*.

So that's what we did.

He preped ...... Herculined the bottom floor, back bench, and low-front casting deck ......... snatched the painters tape off .......... and put down a heavy coat of FME olive drab paint from a Wagner.

He fished it that summer, duck hunted it that fall and winter, and is currently saltwater fishing it this spring .... and he told me it was holding up nicely.

Just passing this along as FYI. Good luck, especially since you are trying to go from black to grey ...... whereas we were going from black to OD.


----------



## BoCoMo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well thanks for the info, but its to late now. Put it down yesterday. Covered very nicely and very easy to work w/. I followed the directions to a t and it looks great. We'll see how it holds up.
The guys at oriellys where i bought it said to spray adhesion spray before i paint and it would stick. One of them had personal experience from his truck bed and said all is good 3 years later.
Might leave it black for a while and see just how bad it will be.
I have pics on my phone. ill start up a mod thread and get everything start to finish.


----------



## Kibby (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone here ever used the DIY tintable bedliner kits, like UPOL Raptorliner?


----------



## jgp12000 (Mar 16, 2012)

I did my front deck with Tuff Coat (light gray) from BPS. I wirebrushed the diamond plate with a SS cup brush in my cordless drill . Then the instructions told me to wipe the surface down with laquer thinner and paint with selfetching primer. I wanted to see how it held up before doing the entire boat . I have seen new boats at BPS that were peeling already but could tell no *surface prep* was done at all, and that is the key to all bedliner applications. You can see my boat here :

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17511


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 16, 2012)

BoCoMo said:


> Well thanks for the info, but its to late now. Put it down yesterday. Covered very nicely and very easy to work w/. I followed the directions to a t and it looks great. We'll see how it holds up.
> The guys at oriellys where i bought it said to spray adhesion spray before i paint and it would stick. One of them had personal experience from his truck bed and said all is good 3 years later.
> Might leave it black for a while and see just how bad it will be.
> I have pics on my phone. ill start up a mod thread and get everything start to finish.



I am sure you will be good. Typically I have seen the adhesion spray used on plastic parts (like a bumper) because of the flex...I have used it on paintball masks for guys and it does help. It may give you some extra holding power, our boats do flex...


----------



## whistler (Mar 31, 2012)

whistler said:


> jigngrub said:
> 
> 
> > It's your boat, wear it out.
> ...




I think jigngrub hit and run...or the fish started biting and he went fishing! Hey jig you left us hanging, what are the better options?


----------



## jigngrub (Mar 31, 2012)

whistler said:


> I think jigngrub hit and run...or the fish started biting and he went fishing! Hey jig you left us hanging, what are the better options?



Heck, a dirty hull almost looks better than that junk to me. :wink: 

I like plain ol' paint better than that stuff if you're talking about just covering the aluminum in your boat, if you're talking about covering a plywood deck marine vinyl is the way to go. It looks good, is fairly cheap, sheds water, and is a breeze to clean.

It only takes a medium amount of skill to install the vinyl, but if your skill level is low and your don't care to raise it by experience... then smearing on bed liner is probably your best bet.


----------



## whistler (Mar 31, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> whistler said:
> 
> 
> > I think jigngrub hit and run...or the fish started biting and he went fishing! Hey jig you left us hanging, what are the better options?
> ...



jigngrub, As i said in an earlier post I don't have a dog in this one I was asking just for my general knowledge. Basically wondering if you had something special in mind. I actually have seen some done with the spray on liner (both do it yourself and shop applied) and it looks pretty darn good. I don't know how it looks after it weathers and ages a bit though? Your comment about skill level being low probably describe me for many things one of them removal of old glue when it comes time to replacing that marine vinyl! :wink: Old glue is a nightmare to me. :!:


----------

